# I'd like to swim.



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Questions regarding swimming hall visit. What should I say when I visit the hall and want to ask for a key? 

Is "Haluaisin uinti" enough? 

And how do I say when I want to borrow " uimapuvut" from them? 

And what should I say when I want to ask if the gym is included in the price? And what should I say when I want to use them?

And finally, what should I say when I want to return the things that I borrowed but want to know where I should return them? Is "Mihin?" good? Thank you.


----------



## Hakro

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Questions regarding swimming hall visit. What should I say when I visit the hall and want to ask for a key?
> 
> Is "Haluaisin uinti" enough? "Haluaisin uimaan" is very polite. "Paljonko maksaa?" (How much is it?) is a common phrase.
> 
> And how do I say when I want to borrow " uimapuvut" from them? "Voisinko saada uimahousut" (male) or "Voisinko saada uimapuvun" (female).
> 
> And what should I say when I want to ask if the gym is included in the price? And what should I say when I want to use them? (I'm not sure but I think that the gym is always included.)
> 
> And finally, what should I say when I want to return the things that I borrowed but want to know where I should return them? Is "Mihin?" good? Thank you. "Mihin palautan nämä?"


I'm sorry about your third question - I don't know the answer.


----------



## sakvaka

Extra Virgin Olive Oil said:


> Questions regarding swimming hall visit. What should I say when I visit the hall and want to ask for a key? *Terve! Uimaan oisin tulossa.*
> 
> Is "Haluaisin uinti" enough?
> 
> And how do I say when I want to borrow " uimapuvut" from them? *Sitten vielä semmonen juttu, että mulla ei oo uimahousuja, nii voisinksmä lainata täältä sellaset?*
> 
> And what should I say when I want to ask if the gym is included in the price? And what should I say when I want to use them? *(quickly) Niin, miten se oli, että (a pause, then continue speaking but slower) pääseeks tällä samalla hinnalla myös kuntosalille?*
> 
> And finally, what should I say when I want to return the things that I borrowed but want to know where I should return them? Is "Mihin?" good? *Voiks nää jättää tähän?*Thank you.



Here is an informal dialogue, probably closest to what I 'd say in such an occasion.


----------



## Extra Virgin Olive Oil

Would it be OK (as in, grammatically correct) if I say only "Uinti!"? I go to the swimming club often and I don't feel like saying it in a very polite manner every time I go there.


----------



## Hakro

They'll understand if you say only "Uinti!" but as a one-word-phrase "Uimaan!" would sound more natural. 

Also generally, Finnish is more a "verb-language" than a "noun-language".


----------

